# ابحث عن طريقة حساب الكميات للطريق باستخدام اكسل



## wels110 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

<P>ابحث عن طريقة حساب الكميات للطريق باستخدام اكسل لحساب القطع والردم بمعلومية ال NGL & DL </P>


----------



## ابو اسولة (10 ديسمبر 2006)

عندى طريقة لكن ماعارف ارسلها كيف
ممكن تراسلنى علىabdelazimam***********


----------



## حماده مصطفى (15 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى الكريم ممكن تحسب كميات الحفر والردم عن طريق الاكسل كالاتى وهذه الطريقه تعطى الكميات بشكل تقريبى 
الفرق بين الارض الطبيعيه وبين المنسوب التصميمى لكل محطه ان كان منسوب التصميمى اعلى من منسوب الارض الطبيعيه كانت الكميه ردم والعكس 
وبعد ذلك تجمع هذه الكميات ان كان كلها ردم او حفر وتقسم على عدد محطات الطريق وليكن تم تقسيم الطريق كل 20 متر وبعد ذلك تضرب فى عرض الطريق .


----------



## sosohoho (17 ديسمبر 2006)

مممممممممممممكن اشرح على برنامج لاند


----------



## محمدgis (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*مشكوووووووووور*

يا ريت اخى الكريم يكون على برنامج الاند ديفلوبمنت ويكون حساب لكميات الحفر والردم للااضى الطبيعية وبمقارنتها أيضا بالمنسوب التصميمى


----------



## شيلاب (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*برنامج حساب الكميات*

البرنامج موجود وقد حاولت ارساله ولكنى لم اتمكن ربما لانه مكتوب بالاكسل وهو ليس من الملفات المذكورة (الامتدادات) عليه واذا لم تجد ايى حل فيمكننى كتابة المعادلات التى توصلك لتصميم البرنامج فى صفحة الاكسل


----------



## محمدgis (25 ديسمبر 2006)

أخى الكريم أولا جزاك الله خيرا على تعاونك معنا على الخير 
وانت ممكن تضغط الملف وتخلى امتداده
rar
وترفعة وان شاء الله مفيهوش مشاكل


----------



## شيلاب (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*تحميل برنامج الاكسل*

حاولت تحميل البرنامج اذا لم يظهر ارسل بريدك


----------



## شيلاب (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو شرح طريقة الضغط حيث انى قمت بفح برنامج win zip وقمت باضاة الملف واغلقت بعدها فتحت صفحة التحميل وضغطت على " رفع " ولم اجد ايى نتيجة


----------



## شيلاب (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*برنامج اكسل*

لقد ظللت احاول تحميل البرنامج لثلاث ايام وهذه اخر المحاولات دعواتكم


----------



## مهندس طموح (28 ديسمبر 2006)

جهود مباركة ومحاولات طيبة ... سأحاول الاستفادة منها


----------



## ahmed_123 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

شيلاب قال:


> لقد ظللت احاول تحميل البرنامج لثلاث ايام وهذه اخر المحاولات دعواتكم



تم تحميل الملف بارك الله فيك مشكور


----------



## صالح م (31 ديسمبر 2006)

تم تحميل الملف بارك الله فيك مشكور


----------



## المقترب (6 يناير 2007)

الاخ شيلاب جذيت الخير وبوركت


----------



## eng.amani (29 يونيو 2007)

لو سمحت اخي كيف استخدم هذا الجدول


----------



## civilworks (2 يوليو 2007)

thanks??
what the coming stands for:
h,h1
and how you get fill or cut width


----------



## العنييد (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حاتم المختار (6 يوليو 2007)

مشكور على المعلومات


----------



## م.حمزه ابولاوي (7 يوليو 2007)

شو دقة هذا الجدول في حساب الكمية


----------



## م.حمزه ابولاوي (7 يوليو 2007)

...............


----------



## متفائل جداً (26 يوليو 2007)

شكر اً جزيلاً


----------



## az1615 (29 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
لدي هذا البرنامج في الاكسل لحساب مساحة المقطع العرضي يرجى الاستفادة منه


----------



## az1615 (29 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
لدي هذا البرنامج في الاكسل لحساب مساحة المقطع العرضي يرجى الاستفادة منه


----------



## az1615 (29 يوليو 2007)

عذرا لم اكن اعلم بانه لايتم ارسال الملفات المضغوطة عن طريق الــ Rar


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 أغسطس 2007)

هناك شرح وافي لحساب الكميات بالاكسل قدمته في الايام الفاتية ابحث عنه في الارشيف


----------



## aleemzaid (27 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## dr_aflatooon (27 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوانى 
صراحه هذا الامر وهو كيفيه حساب كميات الحفر والردم هو من اسهل الطرق وايسرها ببرنامج اكسيل الرائع 
كل ما هنالك نتعلم اولا كيف يعمل اكسيل ومن ثم نصمم له اى معادله كانت لحساب اى شيئ باى طريقه نريدها وبالنسبه لحساب كميات الحفر والردم ى الطرق او اى مجال اخر نضع المناسيب الابتدائيه ولتكن 3 قراءات لكل قطاع عرضى ويتم تحديد كل قطاع طولى وليكن كل 20م.ط اذا كان سطح الارض الطبيعيه تقارب المناسيبب ويكون القطاع الطولى كل 5 متر اذا كان هناك تغير حاد فى المناسيب الطبيعيه فى العمود الثانى المكون من 3 اعمده فرعيه تحته المناسيب التصميميه ويتم طرح الطبيعيه من التصميميه تعطينا فرق المنسوب ويتم هذا على اول قطاع فقط والاكسيل يقوم بتطبيق نفس المعادله على باقى القطاعات مهما كثرت حتى 65536قطاع ويتم حساب كميات الردم والحفر بطريقه اشباه المنحرفات كقطاعات منفصله ويتم تجميع كل قطاع عرضى والردم سينتج باشاره موجبه والحفر باشاره سالبه ويتم جمعه جمع جبرى 
كل ما سيتم عمله هو ادخال المناسيب الابتدائيه والتصميميه وطول القطاعات وكتابه المعادلات لقطاع واحد فقط والبرناج سيطبق المعادلات على كل القطاعات 
وساحاول ان اقوم برفع نموذج عملى لحساب كميات طريق بهذه الطريق 
ارجو ان اكون قد افدت


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (29 أغسطس 2007)

ممكن ترسلي نسخة من البرنامج وشكرا


----------



## hadri (9 مايو 2008)

تم تحميل الملف بارك الله فيك مشكور


----------



## civilworks (10 مايو 2008)

يا بشمهندس شيلان

ممكن ترفق رسمة توضيحية ..H, h, h1

ولماذا كان يطرح 0.5 من h

ويطرح 0.095 من h1


----------



## haro (11 مايو 2008)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## haro (11 مايو 2008)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ادهم محمود سالم (28 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك مشكور


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (11 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طاهر العيسوى (11 مارس 2010)

اود تحميل برنامج لتصميم الصرف الصحى ووخطوط المياه


----------



## مدحت عبد الغنى (3 نوفمبر 2010)

لو سمحتم انا محتاج ملف اكسل فيه المعادلات لحساب الكميات


----------



## بن بريزينة (3 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني هذا هو بريدي اللاكتروني , ممكن تبعثولي هذه الطريقة لحساب الكميات
[email protected]


----------



## odwan (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## المصمم الاول1 (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## snap 10 (9 يناير 2012)

مدحت عبد الغنى قال:


> لو سمحتم انا محتاج ملف اكسل فيه المعادلات لحساب الكميات


ده برنامج اكسيل بيقوم بحساب الكميات بتاعت الطرق انا جيبه من المنتدى


----------



## snap 10 (9 يناير 2012)

az1615 قال:


> عذرا لم اكن اعلم بانه لايتم ارسال الملفات المضغوطة عن طريق الــ rar


انا نزلت شيت الاكسيل بس مافهمتوش اوى لو ممكن حضرتك تتكرم وتعمل شرح ولو بسيط ليه


----------

